# Battle of the pond



## Pete Q (Dec 4, 2007)

First of the frogs spawn came over the weekend.


----------



## Mikeysm (Sep 26, 2009)

Thats a lot of spawn!! :gasp:


----------



## reptiles4982 (Oct 3, 2009)

goooooooooooooooooey


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Bloody hell! That's an incredible amount of spawn!


----------



## tuckerboy (Jul 1, 2008)

my pond used to look like this. Until the bloody newts took over :censor::devil:

havnt had froglets for a number of years. so this year, im taking out any spawn and hatching the tadpoles in a water but, growing them on a little, until they are too big for the newts then putting them back


----------



## Pete Q (Dec 4, 2007)

This won't even be half of it.


----------



## Pete Q (Dec 4, 2007)

tuckerboy said:


> my pond used to look like this. Until the bloody newts took over :censor::devil:
> 
> havnt had froglets for a number of years. so this year, im taking out any spawn and hatching the tadpoles in a water but, growing them on a little, until they are too big for the newts then putting them back


Wish I could have more newts, the frog tadpoles eat all the newt eggs.


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Bumper crop!! 

Let pray it doesn't go get cold again!


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

I thought i had alot for this time of year and i have 2 clumps:lol2:


----------



## seosamh (Sep 17, 2009)

I've got none yet this year. I was out hill walking in two areas during the week, and found loads. The worry is there is spawn on the mountain, and I'm almost at sea level with nothing. My pond is big (16mx10m) with adequate shallow areas, and there are frogs about the place. Perhaps the pond is too big - the spawn I found was in small, very shallow, ditches. Perhaps more patience.


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

OMGGGG looks like a photo edit never seen so much

AWSUME would be a very tight squeeze in that pond if every single egg hatched, survived and grew up to be a frog =P


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

That is loads of spawn!


----------



## Pete Q (Dec 4, 2007)

All hatched now, toads got totally pushed out.
Newts are still there, but the ponds a mess with all that left over spawn.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2010)

Wow thats a lot.... Funnily enough our pond looked like that last year so we dug another one which is 3x bigger.... now the fish can breathe :lol2:


----------

